# Baby cockatiel not eating



## Pgsasi (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all,
am new to this forum. joined here to seek some advice. I am hand raising 4 cockatiel babies. I hatched them in a custom built brooder as part of a summer holiday science project for my kids. one of the 4 babies is not doing well. The other 3 are fine. 

the bird that is not well is the last baby born on 05Feb'18. It was all well until week 5 and suddenly it started vomiting after every feed. 8 days ago I took it to the vet and after testing the vet confirmed there is bacterial and fungal infection. after 1 week on medication, i took the bird back to the vet cause it was still not clearing its crop. Vet confirmed both fungal and bacterial infection is gone. Now we are not sure why the bird will not eat well. I am hand feeding it 3 times a day and the baby itself is eating corn and seeds. But the crop is not clearing at all. Everyday since the first vet visit, i am clearing the crop in the morning and giving it fresh food. 

Vet says it cud be an individual bird thing cause of its age (weaning time). Bird has lost significant weight (30 gms in 2 weeks). i can see its pooping and eating. but the crop is just not clearing.

any advice on how to treat this baby ? Plz reply. Thank You


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Honestly? That's a hard question to answer. The vet would definitely know more than us. You can try adding the spice remedy to the feeds (garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and ginger-1tsp of each.) 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32913 this sticky has some more info on slow crop and the things you can do for it. You can try the alka seltzer rinse to see if that doesn't help speed things up. I would also recommend probiotics if you have finished the antibiotics to help the baby build back up it's good gut bacteria.


----------



## Pgsasi (Feb 3, 2018)

just to close this thread, the bird died 2 days ago. Thanks for your response.


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

SO sorry for your loss. I don't know much about hand feeding cockatiels, but it sounds like you tried your best. If a bird doesn't want to eat, you would try to force him or her to eat as much as it was supposed to.


----------

